# Converting a Transit to camper, Battery help please!



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi thanks for taking the time to read.
Got 2 x 305watt solar panels for the roofrack, bought a Waeco CR110 fridge and got a 100w stereo that I want to connect via 2 220AH(ish) batteries. Can anyone recommend a make and type of battery that will be best for my needs.
The batteries wont be charged via the alternator just trickle charged by the solar, want off grid and no need to travel or run engine.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 26, 2016)

Have a look here but solar power won't charge your batteries you will have to make sure at least you get a charge from the alternator whilst travelling.

Alf

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...discounts/44192-alpha-batteries-discount.html


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 26, 2016)

most weekends, probably wildcamping but the occasional stay at a campsite to get rid and charge etc


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 26, 2016)

Alf said:


> Have a look here but solar power won't charge your batteries you will have to make sure at least you get a charge from the alternator whilst travelling.
> 
> Alf
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...discounts/44192-alpha-batteries-discount.html


Not a full member yet as putting all my money into the van but as soon as its finished then I will join


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 26, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> You might get away with just using solar power but why not use your alternator as well ?
> Solar in the winter months is next to useless.



Thought it would help the batteries last, but you ddo make a great point. I can easy attach the alternator afterall


----------



## Tbear (Feb 26, 2016)

Alf said:


> Have a look here but solar power won't charge your batteries you will have to make sure at least you get a charge from the alternator whilst travelling.
> 
> Alf
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...discounts/44192-alpha-batteries-discount.html




Hi Alf,

Why do you say he will not get a charge. With 600 watts worth won't he get a bit on even a dull day, especially if he can tilt them towards the sun.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Hi Alf,
> 
> Why do you say he will not get a charge. With 600 watts worth won't he get a bit on even a dull day, especially if he can tilt them towards the sun.
> 
> Richard



Got a MPPT controller for low light conditions and making a rig to tilt 30 degrees to either side of the van for maximum effect


----------



## Tbear (Feb 26, 2016)

onewayticket said:


> Got a MPPT controller for low light conditions and making a rig to tilt 30 degrees to either side of the van for maximum effect



Sounds good to me but I would wait for Alf to reply before you make any decisions.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 26, 2016)

The battery discount will be more than the membership and give you more money for the camper.

Alf




onewayticket said:


> Not a full member yet as putting all my money into the van but as soon as its finished then I will join


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 26, 2016)

See post number 5 from a long time solar user if the batteries keep going under 50% you shorten battery life if they go too low I doubt that solar only would recover them

Alf





Tbear said:


> Hi Alf,
> 
> Why do you say he will not get a charge. With 600 watts worth won't he get a bit on even a dull day, especially if he can tilt them towards the sun.
> 
> Richard


----------



## Tbear (Feb 26, 2016)

Alf said:


> See post number 5 from a long time solar user if the batteries keep going under 50% you shorten battery life if they go too low I doubt that solar only would recover them
> 
> Alf



I don't doubt anything that you say, especially in winter but I have often wondered if there was a way of getting round it. I know that in summer most people seem to say that you should match a 100 watt panel with a 100 ah battery but what if the OP had 300 watts to a 100 ah battery. He does have tilting panels and a charge controller. I realize that this means that he will have to cut back on battery capacity but may make things possible with conservative power use.

I have never bothered with solar personally so this is all theory.

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Feb 26, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> I have done a lot of research into solar panels and asked the professionals about azimuth angle etc, they worked out I would need around 4kw of solar panels in the UK winter months.



Again I don't doubt a word of what you are saying. Just asking questions. Do you use a lot of power or are we just talking lights and an hours TV.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 26, 2016)

Plus the Waeco fridge remember no gas fridge

Alf




Tbear said:


> Again I don't doubt a word of what you are saying. Just asking questions. Do you use a lot of power or are we just talking lights and an hours TV.
> 
> Richard


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 26, 2016)

People say 150W-200w keeps their battery topped up and i have 3 times that. So back to my original point what are the better brands makes of batteries peeps?


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 26, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> We are relatively low power users only using one led light normally,it's the blown air heating that really uses the power big time.
> We have an on-board inverter but it has hardly been used.



Got a propex h2000e for LPG gas heating only uses 1.8ah and thats when its running all the time! Its just for emergences or those winter nights


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 26, 2016)

Alf said:


> Plus the Waeco fridge remember no gas fridge
> 
> Alf



Its a compressor fridge so its pulling just 1.4 to 1.8 an hour depending on how hot it is outside. The max draw will be when its hot and the solar will be providing all that draw during the day. It will be relying on the battery for nightime power(if im not parked under a streetlight!) Just found out that artificial light also provides chargr to solar¬ clever!


----------



## Tbear (Feb 26, 2016)

Alf said:


> Plus the Waeco fridge remember no gas fridge
> 
> Alf



I'm asking as much for myself really. My old van has gone off to the big motorhome park in the sky and as I'm a pensioner now on a limited budget, a self build is a possibility. I have no intention of lying on frosty concrete under a van so it will not happen for a while but it is time to consider a design. I am not going to put a huge amount of work into a project unless I know that I am going to have just what I need at the end of it. Being able to survive off grid would be a must. In the past I have limited my power use and manage with an 80 ah leisure battery and no solar. It worked very well, moving round at lot but in future I may decide to stay a little longer as I have no work to rush back to. 

Richard


----------



## Tbear (Feb 26, 2016)

onewayticket said:


> People say 150W-200w keeps their battery topped up and i have 3 times that. So back to my original point what are the better brands makes of batteries peeps?



See #2

Richard


----------



## n brown (Feb 26, 2016)

if you haven't started,i'd flog the propex and buy an old carver-no power needed. definitely get the alternator charging the battery, best charger going,even if only occasionally used. and i prefer a 3 way fridge as it's not so reliant on just one energy source, more flexibility


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 26, 2016)

n brown said:


> if you haven't started,i'd flog the propex and buy an old carver-no power needed. definitely get the alternator charging the battery, best charger going,even if only occasionally used. and i prefer a 3 way fridge as it's not so reliant on just one energy source, more flexibility



A it stands I have 2 x 110am batterys for starting the engine, carver water heater and zig unit attatched. The plan is to use the alternator to charge the 110ah batterys. Use that for some lights and the propex heater. The carver as back up as I usually just boil water using lpg. Have 2 other batteries for the fridge 45w that are connected to the solar set up so i can have the fridge running all the time with free sun power. the stereo is a bonus for any free power i get although i will put 2 lights 12v from these 2 batteries for the off grid if needed or I have surplus solar power . I already have the stereo from the start up doubled up battery.


----------



## wildman (Feb 26, 2016)

onewayticket said:


> Its a compressor fridge so its pulling just 1.4 to 1.8 an hour depending on how hot it is outside. The max draw will be when its hot and the solar will be providing all that draw during the day. It will be relying on the battery for nightime power(if im not parked under a streetlight!) Just found out that artificial light also provides chargr to solar¬ clever!


artificial light may well provide .0001 of an amp/hr, hee hee I hope you have at least 130W solar and 3 x 110 amp/hr batteries or your waeko will struggle.


----------



## Mr D (Feb 27, 2016)

onewayticket said:


> Hi thanks for taking the time to read.
> Got 2 x 305watt solar panels for the roofrack, bought a Waeco CR110 fridge and got a 100w stereo that I want to connect via 2 220AH(ish) batteries. Can anyone recommend a make and type of battery that will be best for my needs.
> The batteries wont be charged via the alternator just trickle charged by the solar, want off grid and no need to travel or run engine.



I have Banner AGM Running Bull batteries for my leisure stuff. I find them very good and I find them reassuringly heavy.


----------



## Admin (Feb 27, 2016)

Just buy yourself one of these from Alpha Batteries:

RELiON Leisure Battery

*10 year warranty*

Amp Hours: 260AH (*Equivalent to 450ah in lead acid*)
Voltage: 12.8V Nominal
Cold Cranking Amps: 2600
Life Expectancy: 3000-5000 Cycles @ 100% DOD
LiFePo4 - Safe Battery
Efficiency: 99%
Minutes at 65A: 240
Memory: None
Maintenance: None
Max Continuous Charge: 100A
Max Continuous Discharge: 100A
Operating Temperature: -4 + 158 F / -20 + 70 C
Auto Low Voltage Cutoff: 8V
Auto Over Voltage Cutoff: 16V

Oh if money grew on trees!


----------



## Chris356 (Feb 27, 2016)

The Waeco fridge draws 7.5 amp on start up and 5 amp running also has a cut off voltage of 12.4 volts you would be lucky to get 3 days from a 100 amp battery and that's allowing for the compressor cutting in and out I ran one in my T5 for 6 years


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 27, 2016)

You would be better with 1 dedicated engine battery   2 or 3  leisure batteries with alternator charging whenever you are on the move and solar charging to either setup as required plus a mains charging if and when on hookup.

Alf




onewayticket said:


> A it stands I have 2 x 110am batterys for starting the engine, carver water heater and zig unit attatched. The plan is to use the alternator to charge the 110ah batterys. Use that for some lights and the propex heater. The carver as back up as I usually just boil water using lpg. Have 2 other batteries for the fridge 45w that are connected to the solar set up so i can have the fridge running all the time with free sun power. the stereo is a bonus for any free power i get although i will put 2 lights 12v from these 2 batteries for the off grid if needed or I have surplus solar power . I already have the stereo from the start up doubled up battery.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 27, 2016)

Could he use something like Bluecol 12V Digital CAR TO CAR Jump Starter Easy Battery Charger 6M Lead | eBay to charge his leisure batteries if on the move.

Richard


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 27, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Could he use something like Bluecol 12V Digital CAR TO CAR Jump Starter Easy Battery Charger 6M Lead | eBay to charge his leisure batteries if on the move.
> 
> Richard


Before I fitted a Schaudt solar controller which also charges the engine battery I used one of those to top my engine battery up from the leisure batteries if we were parked up for a long time, it worked quite well


----------



## r4dent (Feb 27, 2016)

*Useful site about batteries /  solar / other motorhome electrical matters*

Professional comments on different batteries from a Motorhome company that doesn't sell batteries 
Battery Technology Advances mean big savings and better batteries for Caravans/Motorhomes

This is a very good guide about fitting solar.
Atlantic Motorhome and Caravan Services : Solar Power

And this a good summary about the power from solar chargers
Atlantic Motorhome and Caravan Services : Solar Power

Their webpage also has loads of other motorhome 12v related pages.

No connection other than being a very satisfied customer


----------



## witzend (Feb 27, 2016)

onewayticket said:


> So back to my original point what are the better brands makes of batteries peeps?



after selling them for 10 years I'd always buy Numax always found them to be reliable never had any returned


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 27, 2016)

witzend said:


> after selling them for 10 years i'd always buy numax always found them to be reliable never had any returned



after 2 x 220ish though  bud


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 27, 2016)

Chris356 said:


> The Waeco fridge draws 7.5 amp on start up and 5 amp running also has a cut off voltage of 12.4 volts you would be lucky to get 3 days from a 100 amp battery and that's allowing for the compressor cutting in and out I ran one in my T5 for 6 years



3 days is enough between hook up points bud, the manufacturers guideline says running is 1.8 25 degrees and 2.2 at 35 degrees. I know it pulls more at start up but by 30mins the fridge is to temp! Havent got my solar and monitor device running yet as Im still lining the van with insulation


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 27, 2016)

Which model Transit are you converting have you thought of the weight having 2 x 110 and 2 x 220 batteries is going to take a lot out of your weight limit

Alf





onewayticket said:


> after 2 x 220ish though  bud


----------



## Tbear (Feb 27, 2016)

Alf said:


> Which model Transit are you converting have you thought of the weight having 2 x 110 and 2 x 220 batteries is going to take a lot out of your weight limit
> 
> Alf



I make it about 150kg or 2 peoples weight and it still holds a lot less energy than the average gas cylinder.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 29, 2016)

Alf said:


> Which model Transit are you converting have you thought of the weight having 2 x 110 and 2 x 220 batteries is going to take a lot out of your weight limit
> 
> Alf


2004 LWB extra high top


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Mar 2, 2016)

View attachment 38578
lets see how much power I get from these


----------



## Tbear (Mar 2, 2016)

onewayticket said:


> View attachment 38578
> lets see how much power I get from these



I will be surprised even on a dull day if you can tilt them, you didn't get some power. They are a bit large. How much do they weigh and when tilted, do you think the wind will be an issue?

Richard


----------



## Chris356 (Mar 2, 2016)

onewayticket said:


> View attachment 38578
> lets see how much power I get from these


Have you pinched them off someone's house roof ? Think you should be ok with them


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Mar 11, 2016)

Tbear said:


> I will be surprised even on a dull day if you can tilt them, you didn't get some power. They are a bit large. How much do they weigh and when tilted, do you think the wind will be an issue?
> 
> Richard



19kg each 4mm toughened glass and aluminium frame is 2mm thick providing extra strength. As for the tilting Im sure that if its too windy they will remain flat but I cant see any problems leaning them with the wind direction low-mild wind


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Mar 11, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> I have done a lot of research into solar panels and asked the professionals about azimuth angle etc, they worked out I would need around 4kw of solar panels in the UK winter months.



if you use a mirror or shiny reflective sheeting horizontal at the base of a 30 degree tilted solar panel you double the catchment area proving they say 80-90% of your max input for the solar panel


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Mar 11, 2016)

swiftcamper said:


> Trojan t105,s



Like the look of these but been told they give off gases and would be unsuitable for living spaces . Do you have yours internally, housed, vented or externally?


----------



## Tbear (Mar 11, 2016)

onewayticket said:


> 19kg each 4mm toughened glass and aluminium frame is 2mm thick providing extra strength. As for the tilting Im sure that if its too windy they will remain flat but I cant see any problems leaning them with the wind direction low-mild wind



40kg may not be a huge amount but it would make me very conscious of any other weight high up on the van as it does raise your center of gravity. MH's are not known to corner well in a cross wind as is. 

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Mar 12, 2016)

Tbear said:


> 40kg may not be a huge amount but it would make me very conscious of any other weight high up on the van as it does raise your center of gravity. MH's are not known to corner well in a cross wind as is.
> 
> Richard



Valid point, heard all the bad loading stories being a HGV driver myself. Extra high vans do catch the wind , more so than my 26 tonne wagon. Ive 100kgs of batteries, 5kg of propex heater, toilet , 15kg gas bottle, water container all going in floor level to help balance things out. I will be plodding about not fast and enjoying the journey, legally my van is only ment to do 50mph on A roads 60 dual carrageways and 70 on the motorways. The 50 part is often overlooked by those parcel companies! 50-60mph is enough for me.
I know the vans max wieght is 3500kg fully loaded, I vaugely remember reading 82kgs max weight on and including roof rack but not sure if it was the Ford model I have. Need to to check that


----------



## Tbear (Mar 12, 2016)

onewayticket said:


> Like the look of these but been told they give off gases and would be unsuitable for living spaces . Do you have yours internally, housed, vented or externally?



I think you will find that all the Lead Acid type of batteries will give off a little Hydrogen. There has been a lot of scare mongering about this issue. Most car manufacturers store the battery next to the very hot engine with all its spark hazards. Does that not tell you something. However I used to manage with an 85Ah ordinary vehicle battery as a leisure battery.

I am sure one of the engineers on here will help you out with an equation for it but you need several kgs down below to balance 1 kg on top.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 15, 2017)

*No power in winter my arse!*

View attachment 50818View attachment 50819View attachment 50820View attachment 50821


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 15, 2017)

No power my arse


onewayticket said:


> View attachment 50818View attachment 50819View attachment 50820View attachment 50821


Wow 11 months since you last posted and you come on with a statement like that &#55357;&#56832;
How about! hi guys how you doing? I have a great report to give you, I went with my large solar panels and I am managing very well thanks to all on this thread for your input &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 15, 2017)

Tbear said:


> I think you will find that all the Lead Acid type of batteries will give off a little Hydrogen. There has been a lot of scare mongering about this issue. Most car manufacturers store the battery next to the very hot engine with all its spark hazards. Does that not tell you something. However I used to manage with an 85Ah ordinary vehicle battery as a leisure battery.
> 
> I am sure one of the engineers on here will help you out with an equation for it but you need several kgs down below to balance 1 kg on top.
> 
> Richard



There out under hood as lots of air swishing through so no build up of gas,old skodas had them in behind the back seat in a low box but they had a cover over them and vented to outside.
I had one explode in my w/shop when using a angle grinder about 6 feet away,i was showered with acid and had to make my way into house and stick head into sink full of water,lucky i was not blinded.


----------



## Tbear (Feb 15, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> There out under hood as lots of air swishing through so no build up of gas,old skodas had them in behind the back seat in a low box but they had a cover over them and vented to outside.
> I had one explode in my w/shop when using a angle grinder about 6 feet away,i was showered with acid and had to make my way into house and stick head into sink full of water,lucky i was not blinded.



You don't mention how heavy a charge it was on or what state it was in. An angle grinder can produce a stream of sparks full of molten metal. Not the environment inside of the average van.

Think about the batteries under the hood of an icecream van on a sunny summers day, parked in the same spot all day.

Richard


----------



## Luckheart (Feb 15, 2017)

andyjanet said:


> No power my arse
> 
> Wow 11 months since you last posted and you come on with a statement like that &#55357;&#56832;
> How about! hi guys how you doing? I have a great report to give you, I went with my large solar panels and I am managing very well thanks to all on this thread for your input &#55357;&#56397;



...and still a free member


----------



## ricc (Feb 15, 2017)

i once had one explode

car battery used on electric fence for the cattle, been on charge overnight in the workshop,,,, summit needed repairing  early next morning , the 9 inch angle grinder set it off from 15 feet away

hydrogen and oxygen are released when a high current charger is left on after the battery has reached full charge,  we used the presence of bubbles coming off the plates as the indicator that the battery was fully charged.... take the plugs out and peer in the top , who needs a volt meter

a modern charger that cuts down to a float charge as soon as the battery is fully charged should reduce or even eliminate  the gassing from an overcharged battery.


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 21, 2018)

*Thank you all, sorry for the delay!*

Right firstly thanks for all your comments. I ended up with 2 x 260W British Manufactured SunSolar Monocrystalline Solar Panels - New A Grade panels which are better to absorb light at lower levels and not as good in direct sunlight -20% top end but start gaining charge at 20%. A 40A 12v/24v MPPT charge Controller - New Model Tracer4215BN with a MT50 MPPT meter. 
My partner got a terminal diagnosis from the doctor with cancer so we so have had to rush the van onto the road boycotting the tilt function. I used my last paycheck to buy 2 x 220 agm explorer batteries at 55kg each!
I have just managed to sort out my finances in order to become a paid member.  
Our panels just let us go off grid for 16 days before the smiley face became straight  :-| 
Anyway we are picking up 4.5 amps per hour this morning 1 hour after the sun has rose, pretty good I'd say.
The max charge I have seen it is 16 amps so far and our batteries are not our promlem anymore, only where to empty the toilet.
i wish you all the best of health and to live each day as if it was your last, life has taught us to break the mold and live everyday to be happy in your own way.
Peace and love Dave and Sarah


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 21, 2018)

*Back*



Luckheart said:


> ...and still a free member



Nothing personal bud, thanks for commenting ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 57188 (Feb 21, 2018)

Alf said:


> Have a look here but solar power won't charge your batteries you will have to make sure at least you get a charge from the alternator whilst travelling.
> 
> Alf
> 
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...discounts/44192-alpha-batteries-discount.html



We put a small 100amp battery in that charges from a Durite charger on our travels. Rigged the lights so they could come from either our solar (not connected to the durite charger just the panels) or the smaller 100amp so in an emergency or a really dark day with the solar we just switch it to the durite charged bat, we have a voltage display so can see which is higher


----------



## Dowel (Feb 23, 2018)

*Thank you all, sorry for the delay!*

No need to apologise. 

I am sorry I missed this thread and your attachments in post #49, now unavailable, which I guess showed useful power from your solar installation in winter. 

We all need real world results (maybe especially?) when they disagree with the advice from “experts”.

I am very sorry to hear about your partner’s diagnosis and wish you every bit of happiness. something far more important than when and what gets posted.

My very best wishes to you both


----------

